# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  em tính mua dàn máy này đã ổn chưa ạ_13tr

## tranthinguyen1093

em chơi game là chính;
làm 1 vài ứng dụng 3D 
sau 1 vài năm em se~ OC chút cho bằng bạn = bè[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
em có 13tr các bác xem giúp em cấu hình này đã ổn chưa ạ
giga Ep43 _ ds3l
intel E7300 box
inno 9600GT ACL1
2* 1Gb kington bus 800
seagate 160GB sata II ( loại dày )
Samsung combo dvd- cd r-wr ( con nay` đọc DVD tốt ko ạ _nên đổi sag con nào ạ)
Dell SE198 206$ ( con nay` hay con Samsung 943NW a.)
nguồn Collmaster 460W ( nên mua con này hay con Acbel ạ_ vì acbel re hơn nhìu a )
nhân tiên cho em hỏi nên mua loa nào tầm 20-30$ để game và Nhạc bt ạ
THaNK các anh ^_^

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

Với 13 triệu 1 bộ đầy đủ anh có thể chọn thế này, cho hiệu năng cao hơn, đủ lên ram 3Gb cho win vista mà vẫn chơi được các game khủng ngốn nhiều ram.
Đủ cho ổ cứng 320Gb cho lưu trữ lâu dài, đủ cho ổ DVD-RW chứ không phải ổ combo kém ổn định.
Đủ cho VGA HD4830 mới nhất hiện nay, sức mạnh vượt trên cả 9800GT, HD4830 công nghệ sản xuất mới 55nm tiết kiệm điẹn và mát hơn dòng vga cũ như 9600GT.

*
1 MAIN: MSI P43 Neo - F 98$
2 CHIP: Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 126$
3 RAM: DDRam II 1Gb + 2.0GB bus 800MHz Kingston 44$
4 VGA: MSI R4830-T2D512 168$
5 HDD: Seagate 320GB/ 7200Rpm/ Cache 16MB/ SATA 2GB/s 64$
6 DVD: Samsung DVD-RW Chuẩn Sata -Internal SH-S203B 39$
7 PSU: Acbel Power Supply E2 Powe 510 44$
8 CASE: Case Frontier Grandee GR11A Full Size ATX w/LCD 19$
9 KEY: Logitech™ Classic Keyboard Plus 7$
10 MOUSE: Logitech Mouse Scroll PS/2 5$
11 LOA: Microlab M590 2.1 28$
12 LCD: Samsung 19" 943NWX 166$*

Tổng: 808$= 14,059,200 
Giảm 5% khi mua từ 2 linh kiện khác nhau trở lên còn: 13,356,000 
Giảm 20$ cho sinh viên khi mua trọn bộ mang theo thẻ sinh viên còn lại: 13,008,000 VNĐ
Giảm được hơn 1 triệu nếu anh là sinh viên mang theo thẻ.

Màn hình Sámung gọc nhìn rộng, dell thì xịn hơn, nhưng giá cao quá, lấy sámung khá tốt giảm được tiền nâng nhiều thứ khác anh ạ.
Vấn đề OC anh cũng không lo lắng, P43Neo-F có tính năng oc tự đồng bằng jumper, chỉ việc set jum là main tự động điều chỉnh để tăng các thành phần còn lại cho phù hợp, nếu vẫn thích chú giga thì anh lại giảm ổ xuống 160Gb để lấy main là thừa ấy chứ, tuy nhiên 160Gb mà chứa nhiều game nặng, soft, film ... thì cũng rất nhanh đầy.
Với mục tiêu game là chính thì cấu hình này đảm bảo cho anh đạt khung hình mượt mà tất cả các loại game nặng nhất hiện nay trên màn hình 19" wide đó.

----------


## samnguyen

không có tiền mua 1 bộ nhỉ

----------


## haduyen

với 13 chai bạn có thề mua dc cái máy khá xịn với 4 nhan luon chu can gi core 2 chứ

----------


## rinkatori

Tất nhiên có thẻ mua máy dùng CPU 4 nhân, nhưng liệu anh có sử dụng hết sức amnhj của nó không? và chắc chắn là lên CPU 4 nhân thì các thành phần khác như VGA, làm sao tốt bằng ạ? 
1 bộ 2 nhân cân bằng tối ưu hiệu năng, với 1 bộ 4 nhân chỗ thừa chỗ thiếu, đó là nhận thức sai lầm mà nhiều nơi bán máy tính đang lợi dụng tâm lý đó để dụ khách bằng hình thức CPU 4 nhân còn các thành phần khác thì khá là cùi.

----------


## banga

Chà chà, 13tr lận à, gấp đôi số tiền mình đầu tư cho con computer của mình :
Main ASUS loại bèo nhất nằm đầu danh sách : 53$
CPU mới ra cũng Dual : E5200 (2M) : 77$
RAM 2x1GB Kingmax bus 667 : 29$
HDD : Seagate 160GB SATA mỏng dính : 42$
VGA 3650 Jetway 256MB - 128bit : 53$
DVDRW ASUS ghi được nhãn : 30$
Nguồn 450W và Case cùi : 22$
LCD 19" ASUS 192C : 132$
Loa SoundMax 2100 : 35$
Bàn phím Multi + mouse quang : 15$
Tổng cộng : 488$ = khoảng 8,4tr thôi .... đang chơi RA3 và FFM09, ngon lành ... 
Với số tiền bạn có thì bạn thử so sánh và nâng cấp cái nào lên xem nhé

----------


## drspiller12345

Máy anh VGA thuộc dọng yếu cấp thấp hiện nay, Nguồn noname 450 công suất rất thấp, các đường điện không ổn định, về lau dài sẽ gây nguy hại cho máy.
Thêm nữa về mưc độ chơi được so với mượt và đạt độ phân giải cao thì cách nhau nhiều.
Về cấn đề OC ít nhất ở 2 mặt main phải hỗ trợ và nguồn phải tốt đủ công suất.
Giánhuwngxg linh kiện trên đều đã giảm kha khá, như cpu đã giảm 6$, ram giảm 5$ HDD giảm 5$, DVDRW giảm 4$, LCD giảm 10$
Thời điểm hiện tại giá bộmáy đã giảm hơn 500K so với cách dây 1 tháng.

----------

